# Dubai Budget



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey All,

I am trying to put a budget together for when I move to Dubai. After looking online and doing some research this is what I have come up with. I will be paying cash for a car when I get there...of course after I get all my paperwork completed. What do you think of this budget? Is it realistic? Of course all these numbers are in Dirham's

Salary: 15,500/month
Rent: 3,333…40k for the year
Utilities: 1,000…cable, power, a/c, etc.
Cell Phone: 250
Gasoline: 500
Food: 2,500…includes dining out
Personal Care: 750…includes clothes, haircuts, etc.
Entertainment: 1,600...I don't drink much so I won't be going to bars too often
Student Loans/Credit Cards: 2,000
Savings: 1,200
Tithe: 1,550
Total: 14,683

Thanks for your input


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks ok, except your rent is a bit light if you want to live in a nice-ish area. 60k for the year would be a better budget for that I think. You should be able to get away with spending less on food though, and possibly gas too depending on how far you need to drive.

You'll also need to consider the cost of furnishing an apartment, you can do it cheaply though. Furnished apartments are harder to come by and are more expensive.


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

I will be working in Deira City center....what is "nice-ish" near there and furnished? Even if I have to drive a little to work...20-30 minutes would be fine....where should I look? I know that when I get there I'll be able to look around but I just want to get a good idea now. Thanks.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Assuming you want to live in an ex-pat dominated area, I would say the Downtown area (Sheikh Zayed Road - DIFC - Burj Khalifa areas). Festival City area worth a look too.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Tithe?


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

basc said:


> Tithe?


I'm a Christian and give money to my church.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You give 10% of your income to a church?


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> You give 10% of your income to a church?


Yes.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> You give 10% of your income to a church?


i bet your jaw dropped at this point 

you could be thinking... wow... look at this guy... 10% to the church... what an odd notion... when you think how much booze and coffin nails (not the band )you could buy with 10 %... say nothing of inviting that 20 something year old legal secretary out to see maybe i can pull when she finally lands in the sand pit....


----------

